# Buying New Tires for the First Time...



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

My tires are rediculously low on tread and its time for a new set of tires.

I plan on going to Wal-Mart, and expense is definately an issue.

This is the first time I've bought tires. I have an '01 Sentra GXE.

Through Wal-Mart's site I found these:



Wal-Mart.com said:


> *Douglas Performance GT-H
> 195/60R15*
> 
> *Warranty*
> ...


Should these work ok?

The warranty covers me for 40,000. I drive probably 10-15k miles a year, so that covers me for around 3-4 years.

I drive slightly agressively (not overly so) so the better handling I can get, the more comfortable I would feel.

Any opinions would help, thanks.


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

Now that I look at it a bit more, my other choice is:




Walmart said:


> *BFGoodrich Excentia GTH
> Size: P195/60R15BW EXC GTH *
> 
> *Warranty*
> ...


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

jreese86 said:


> Now that I look at it a bit more, my other choice is:



I buy all my tires at tirerack.com. I understand that cost is an issue, but sometimes you can find good deals there...so just check it out.


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

jliporace said:


> I buy all my tires at tirerack.com. I understand that cost is an issue, but sometimes you can find good deals there...so just check it out.


Thanks for your suggestion.

The thing is, I need to get tires as soon as possible, my current tires are really bad. I keep pretty busy too, so convenience is an issue. Can't get much more convenient then Wal-Mart.

Basically what I need to know is:

1.) Do they infact fit my car?
2.) Does anyone have any experience with either tire?
3.) Does anyone suggest another type of tire available at Wal-Mart?
4.) Which of the two would you pick?


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just looked at my current tires, and they have a width of 185. Would a 195 fit on the same wheel as a 185 did?


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

Answered some of my questions, and lerned a bit more about this tire thing.

Those won't fit, I don't have the optional 15" factory wheels.

Wal-Mart doesn't offer any Higher Performance tires for 14" wheels.

If I order off of TireRack.com, what are my options for getting them installed?

What kind of labor fee would I be looking at?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

So what kind of enviornment do you drive in?

The best tyre you can get that is an all season high performace tyre is the Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S. Other high rated options that are less expensive are the Yokohama AVID H4S and V4S and the BF Goodrich Traction T/A. It is important to keep in mind that your tires are the only item that makes contact with the road, so spending a few extra pennies of financing is well worth it.


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

I found a local Conrad's w/ a Buy 3 get the 4th free deal, so that save's me a bit, and my girlfriend offered to help me out with some of the cost since I drive her everywhere.

I'm stuck in between these two:

Dunlop SP Sport A2 Plus
BFGoodrich Traction T/A


I'm gonna call them at lunch and see if they have either in stock for my car. I'll probably go w/ the BFGoodrich tires.

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Have you tired ebay, I got some 265\70R15's for my truck brand new for only $300. Didnt even have to pay for shipping the guy lived the next city over.
These have free shipping, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Falk...ryZ66473QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Smodster3o3 said:


> Have you tired ebay, I got some 265\70R15's for my truck brand new for only $300. Didnt even have to pay for shipping the guy lived the next city over.
> These have free shipping, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Falk...ryZ66473QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


He said that he has 14" wheels not 15".


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> He said that he has 14" wheels not 15".


oh good then they should be even cheaper.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Zac said:


> The best tyre you can get that is an all season high performace tyre is the Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S. Other high rated options that are less expensive are the Yokohama AVID H4S and V4S and the BF Goodrich Traction T/A. It is important to keep in mind that your tires are the only item that makes contact with the road, so spending a few extra pennies of financing is well worth it.


reading this thread reminded me of an article i read in car and driver: interesting statistics and comparisons on the leading tires out there (i think it included some of the tires mentioned by zac?) . Fifth Place
Hankook Ventus R-S2 Z212 at 99 bucks a pop caught my attention, then again i don't need tires right now, and if yer interested then read more about it in the article.


http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=4&article_id=10252

or just look for fun


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> reading this thread reminded me of an article i read in car and driver: interesting statistics and comparisons on the leading tires out there (i think it included some of the tires mentioned by zac?) . Fifth Place
> Hankook Ventus R-S2 Z212 at 99 bucks a pop caught my attention, then again i don't need tires right now, and if yer interested then read more about it in the article.
> 
> 
> ...


Good review and I agree with about everyting except the Contis.


----------

